# pea/oat for baleage



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with growing a mixture of peas and oats? If so, would it be possible make baleage with it?
Thanks,


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Chopped it, baled it and grazed it. Works good. Net wrap baler really helps with coarse stalks punching through plastic bale wrap. Had oats 6 feet tall once, tended to pull into baler like a rope but still worked, need to bale wetter than grass to help it pack air out. Watch for eye injuries on cattle when feeding, thought i had pinkeye on some but it was from them digging in with heads to get oat heads. If I fed it to them again I would bust up the bale more or grind it.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

It will work really well for baleage..Also you could try Pro-ton..weve used it in the past..its a mixture of BMR sorguhm sudangrass, forage soybeans and forage peas. It will get 5+ feet tall the first cutting. The bmr will come back for a second cutting. Ive ordered enough for 40 acres this year. Its a 60 day crop,but you can cut it before. we're gonna use it before we sow wheat in the fall instead of oats.
Here's the expected nutrional benefits..
Crude Protein..15-20%
TDF.. 50-60%
ADF.. 35-40%
NDF.. 50-55%


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What kind of yield do you average?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we have planted it in mid march cut it june 1st. yeild 2.5 to 3 ton . 20% protein 130 rfv .


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

according to the company...you can get 15-20 ton at 50% moisture dry matter... i expect thats two cuttings..We expect 10 4x5 bales an acre..i was kinda skeptic at first if the cows will eat it..they proved me wrong once again. We did let it dry 3 days...and still hade plenty of moisture to ferment...


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Who sells the pro ton? Mel


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

We put all kinds of custom mixtures together as standard mixtures and others according to our customers requests. I have never heard of the Pro Ton mix, but several companies put similiar mixtures together. When it comes to annuals, mixing cool season and warm season annuals together usually only makes sense in a grazing situation. Oats and peas need to be planted in Early Spring, and summer annuals, such as sudans and soybeans, when soil temperatures rise to 60-65 degrees and higher to optimize their potential. The farther north you go the better a mix like Pro Ton would work. Here in NE Nebraska it would not work very well, you would be need to be north of Interstate 90 at least for it to work well. In northern WI it should work well.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have used SiloBuster from Lacrosse seed co for a few years now with very good results harvested as baleage. This year we increase the peas vs oats ratio a little and the peas really took over. It made a higher protein feed but tonnage may have suffered a little. Still made nearly three ton dry. I like to use it for weaning calves in the fall and my dairy customers will take all I can produce that I don't use at home. Good stuff.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. Gives a guy a lot to think about.


----------



## Erock813 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rupp Seed sells Pro-ton..Im gonna try a field of straight forage soybeans this year..


----------

